# Shooting Concerts - What to do about a High Stage?



## Kauz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

New here, so I'm sure I'll get some people that are gonna lambast me for a topic that might have been covered before, or is very simple, but I can't figure it out and I've looked.

I'm going to be shooting a concert in a month and I have a very short time to figure it out. I was given all the information about the show and everything is standard for restrictions. However, I know the location, and on top of that, I was given a warning. First, the stage is raised, more than normal... about 5 feet or 6 feet high, because there are two levels, and it kind of splits the difference between the levels. Second, the publicist reminded me that the artist (Girl Talk) mixes from a table so I might want to "shoot from a pole" to get a better view.

So how to I do this? What would you do?

Thanks.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 4, 2011)

I have no idea what "shoot from a pole" means, but I, personally would take some shots from all 3 "levels", because you can probably come up with some pretty cool perspective that way.

Take some from below... then go to the second level and take some from above... and then go back down to the first level and create a 3rd level by finding something to stand on and leveling *you* with the stage.

Or better yet... if you can, get permission to GO on stage.  You can't get any more level than that.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2011)

Last time i had a stage like that i shot from further back and to the side of the seating with a 300mmF2.8L


----------



## e.rose (Feb 4, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Last time i had a stage like that i shot from further back and to the side of the seating with a 300mmF2.8L



Or that.   For some reason I automatically assumed this was more of a "club" set up than a "seating" set up.

So yeah... that totally makes sense.


----------



## Kauz (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh boy, I don't have any money for that kind of glass. My problem is I just have a 18-105mm f/3.5 and a 11-16mm f/2.8. I might try to rent out some more lenses for the day or hunt some down to use. I can't get on stage, though... his concerts are crazy so maybe by the time the concert gets going I'll be up there.

I have 15-20 minutes from the photo pit. I don't know that I can move anywhere. So do I just hold my camera up and try to shoot from the hip so to speak?

Last thing, Girl Talk concerts, like I said get crazy. Part of what I want to capture is the crowd as a part of the concert, so I'd rather not shoot with a large zoom that would only capture the artist. Heres an idea of the insanity.

(Nevermind, can't post links yet.


----------



## Kauz (Feb 4, 2011)

The hall is the Orpheum in Madison. You can google for an idea. Not a club, though that would be better in my opinion.


----------



## Destin (Feb 4, 2011)

Without some long, fast glass (300 2.8 for ex.) your going to have trouble. The farther back you can get, the less the height matters. I've shot a few concerts where I was 15 feet from a 10 foot tall stage, and I couldn't move any closer or farther. 

Here are a few of my photos from that venue:
















The second one really shows the problem you run into, however if you shoot individual people while they are close to the front of the stage, it's workable. 

As for shooting from a pole... if the venue is big enough, there may be poles (they hold the giant tent up at this particular venue) with platforms for cameras, and spotlights and stuff. There are usually a few that go unused.. maybe you could gain access to one?


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 4, 2011)

I often use my monopod with a remote trigger to get shots at high angles.  If I don't bring my external portable monitor with me, it's sometimes a crapshoot however.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2011)

Destin, i really like that second shot :thumbup:, been thinking shooting from a pole probably means using a monopod with a cable release i have used this technique before but never for shooting bands 
Here's a few with the 300mm Paul Carrack (Mike and The Machanics singer and keyboard player and many more bands)











50mm from the mixing desk


----------



## Kauz (Feb 4, 2011)

If only I had that glass, and the assurance that I could get in a better position, like back further. I might try to sneak some photos after my 20 minutes, during the concert, but I don't want to get in trouble. Like I said, I might put out feelers to see if I can borrow someone's 70-200mm VRII or something fast, or even longer. I'm expecting to be up close, or far off to the side. If you don't know Girl Talk, he's a remix artist who does work at a table and gets people on stage with him, so there won't be a lot of moving around in his case.

Like was said about a cable release (or in my case, remote), I'd agree that its a crapshoot because I don't have a monitor. I'll have to check it out sometime this week if possible. I've sent an email to the venue asking if I could just look around for 5 minutes.


----------



## Kauz (Feb 4, 2011)

I forgot to say, thank you so much for your helpful tips. Its sad that the most I can do is hope, and wish that I could afford better lenses for this once-in-a-lifetime chance.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2011)

Kauz said:


> I forgot to say, thank you so much for your helpful tips. Its sad that the most I can do is hope, and wish that I could afford better lenses for this once-in-a-lifetime chance.




Keep your eye out for unusual shots, guitarist had got some new boots


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 4, 2011)

were you commissioned to do this shoot, or just got a photo pass and want to get some good shots?  If the former see if they can set something up for you to perch on to take the shots or see if they will allow you to bring a three or four foot step latter.  Have someone hold it to ensure no one knocks you over.


----------



## Kauz (Feb 4, 2011)

I was not commissioned. I'm trying to get my foot in the door professionally, and do something that involves my interest in music. My previous experience is only my photo project I've been doing (I'm sure the eye rolls will start here) of a Project 365 album. From there its steamrolled into shooting climbing photography and various photo projects. I'm just trying to shoot, shoot, shoot, to get better, and to add to my portfolio. I'm hoping I can get in to more of these concerts though, and make something out of it.

One more question, what do people consider to be a "photo pit", as in, where is it located? I'm assuming right up by stage? The more I think about it, I do agree that this isn't ideal, but I'll deal.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 4, 2011)

Should be in front of the stage (like a penalty box) where you will be competing with other photographers for a good spot and shot.  

&#8220;My problem is I just have a 18-105mm f/3.5 and a 11-16mm f/2.8.&#8221; 
these might do OK depending on the lighting and set up.  The wide angle should get you a few good shots of the masses and whole stage, but I would move to the 18-105mm for the rest.  Depending on the size of area and lighting the 18-105 maybe all you need for both.  try to keep you sutter as fast as you can, some blur will enhance the effect but you want stop action shots too.


----------



## Kauz (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks again. I'm curious how much stage lights will effect my ISO. I shot last night at a party with very little light and was pushing 3200, but since my D7000 has a great chip, thats not that bad. I'd like to keep it around 1600 though. I also decided to bite the bullet and get the 50mm f/1.8. Hopefully that will work pretty well.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2011)

Kauz said:


> Thanks again. I'm curious how much stage lights will effect my ISO. I shot last night at a party with very little light and was pushing 3200, but since my D7000 has a great chip, thats not that bad. I'd like to keep it around 1600 though. I also decided to bite the bullet and get the 50mm f/1.8. Hopefully that will work pretty well.



If you use the 18-105 you will have no choice but to use iso3200 or higher, those of mine on the first page are iso3200


----------



## StarPath (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with many of the above and using a lightweight tripod will help with the longer zoom if you can rent one. You can probably get away with a 70-200 f/2.8 but certainly the 300mm would be an optimal balance between light and stability. Don't be afraid to use a small carry footstool and get low angle creative shots.


----------



## Destin (Feb 8, 2011)

StarPath said:


> I agree with many of the above and using a lightweight tripod will help with the longer zoom if you can rent one. You can probably get away with a 70-200 f/2.8 but certainly the 300mm would be an optimal balance between light and stability. Don't be afraid to use a small carry footstool and get low angle creative shots.



Totally agree about the light tripod helping. Except... I've never heard of a concert allowing tripods. Might wanna get a monopod.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Why not take advantage of the height?

The Morning Side | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## AmberNikol (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm doing a concert in May and was wondering the same things. Thanks for advice. Also, what should I set my ISO at for concerts to get the best possible lighting?


----------



## Kauz (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I shot the concert last night, and stuck almost exclusively to 11-16mm f/2.8 all night. It worked fantastically. The stage wasn't quite as high because the concert was moved. Had it not been, I would have been completely screwed (pardon my French). The table that Girl Talk mixes on is a lot higher than a standard table (which makes sense seeing as he's standing up at it), and since I was in the photo pit, 50mm was too close. I'll put a few samples up after I go through all 925 shots, but if you go to  "The Daily Cardinal"  its a front page shot today.

I'll write more later about tips I've gained for this unique style of concert (you'll see what I mean...).


----------

